# Nismo suspension... where to buy?



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I posted this in the L31 forum, but occasionally you get SE-R haters there, so... thenissanpartsstore.com (which is actually Permian Basin Nissan in Texas) is selling the Nismo suspension for $683.83 plus shipping. Anyone find a place that's selling it cheaper? I looked in the Classifieds section and its not there.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Got a reply in the L31 thread. ABC Nissan has it available for $620+shipping: Nismo Suspension Parts and Accessories for 2006 Nissan Altima


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Is that S-Tune or R-Tune?


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

It's S-tune.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Don't bother, not much different than stock SE-R setup, sway bars are the same. Try to find R-tune.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

First of all, there's no such thing as "R-Tune" suspension. Second, the drop is .4" rear and .9" front. If I get some sort of adjustable suspension, I wouldn't want to lower it much more than that anyway, so I'd rather get suspension that is already tuned for that drop than one I have to fiddle with myself. And there's no way I'm getting lowering springs.. after trying both springs and the full kit on my last car, I regretted not getting the shock & springs earlier.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

acriml01 said:


> First of all, there's no such thing as "R-Tune" suspension. Second, the drop is .4" rear and .9" front. If I get some sort of adjustable suspension, I wouldn't want to lower it much more than that anyway, so I'd rather get suspension that is already tuned for that drop than one I have to fiddle with myself. And there's no way I'm getting lowering springs.. after trying both springs and the full kit on my last car, I regretted not getting the shock & springs earlier.


Nismo R-Tune Suspension info:

The Nissan Parts Store | NISMO R-Tune Parts
Might not be specific to the Altima tho'

IGN: Nismo R-Tune Altima

Granted the S-tune does lower the car, but are the spring rates and damping rates much different than stock SE-R? Reading up on the S-tune Altima they found it handled like the SE-R. The R-Tune damping is adjusted a bit more. I's still trying to track it down up here, R-tune Nismo parts are hearder to get up here.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Smokebaby said:


> Nismo R-Tune Suspension info:
> 
> The Nissan Parts Store | NISMO R-Tune Parts
> Might not be specific to the Altima tho'
> ...


I searched around everywhere, and there's no R-tune suspension available. The first link you gave talks about R-tune parts in general, so I'm guessing the picture of coilovers is just a stock photo. Either Nismo never made it available or its discontinued, but no one seems to have it.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Smokebaby said:


> Don't bother, not much different than stock SE-R setup, sway bars are the same. Try to find R-tune.


I would 100% disagree. I have the NISMO suspension on my SE-R. There is no such thing as "R tune" for NISMO suspension. I can tell you this, with stock SE-R suspension, there is quite a bit of roll in conerings....NISMO gets rid of it and the 4X4 look. I am very happy with the NISMO suspension over stock. Only thing I agree with is the sway bars, you are indeed correct....already has the NISMO sway bars stock.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Busted!:balls: 

Guess I shot my mouth (keyboard?) off b4 I had all my facts straight, but in my (feeble) defense the parts guy at my local shop didn't think the Nismo suspension would do much. I know better now!

But there are R-tune suspension components, just not for the Altima (gotta save some pride!), they have them for the S14 chassis and the Sentra of all things!


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

*New coilover system... I hope.*

I posted in the "Nismo exhaust" section that I have a few friends at a couple tuner shops that are trying to R & D some SE-R specific mods for all of us Altima owners. One of the mods is a variation of a 32-way adjustable coilover kit. Now, I know that this is by no means a cheap mod, but I am hoping to have some Altima SE-R specific mods out for us. Ohh, and this is just a rumor I have heard from a few people in the industry I trust... But, I have heard that Stillen is currently working on a supercharger kit for the 05' Maxima. Now, since both the Altima and the Maxima are set up for FWD... I would assume this would fit ours as well with minor tweaks. I know someone out here in So. Cali who is running the set up from Turbo-kits.com and its fast as hell! Personally, I like the idea of a supercharger better, but to each his own. I will keep everyone updated as I find out how the project is moving along. i will keep my ears to the ground about that supercharger kit as well, but if anyone knows anybody at Stillen... try to confirm this if you can. A Stillen stage 2 set up for our FWD 3.5 would rock! :woowoo: 
One can hope... Till next time, -Peace.


----------



## sean05 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello. Ive been browsing around on the net and I found that KSport offers a dampering system for the Altima. I dont have an SE-R yet.. (test drive today!) but I know the Ksport systems for the Maximas are top notch. Just havent heard much mentioned about it.. 

Heres a link to 1 source to buy it: K Sport Kontrol Coilover Dampening Kits [Part#: CNS27-KP]

Its somewhat expensive there.. I know through maxima.org we run some group deals for 795 shipped. 


-Sean


----------



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

go to G Spec Performance and go to contact us and talk to greg and he should give you a good deal i bought all my suspension and all my nismo from and they have a really good price on all their stuff heres their direct number "G Spec Performance760.535.2259"


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

sean05 said:


> Hello. Ive been browsing around on the net and I found that KSport offers a dampering system for the Altima. I dont have an SE-R yet.. (test drive today!) but I know the Ksport systems for the Maximas are top notch. Just havent heard much mentioned about it..
> 
> Heres a link to 1 source to buy it: K Sport Kontrol Coilover Dampening Kits [Part#: CNS27-KP]
> 
> ...


do you have a link to some reviws by the max owners?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Smokebaby said:


> Don't bother, not much different than stock SE-R setup, sway bars are the same. Try to find R-tune.


sorry I've never looked into suspension until now, i've been working on performace and I am the only se-r owner around so no other knowledge bank. but you are saying that the nismo s-tune suspension is better than the se-r's and it lowers the car? I just assumed that nismo s-tune was on the car from the factory.


----------

